
I bet you can't beat the "McGurk Effect" Illusion - marojejian
http://marojejian.tumblr.com/post/63432179841/experience-my-favorite-neural-illusion-ever-the
======
mxxx
I used to work as a transcriptionist; and one of the most common mistakes made
in the office was mistaking a B for an F or a V. After a while you got used to
it and learned to figure it out.

